# NJTransit Real Time Train Tracker



## jis (Nov 13, 2013)

Here is a real time train tracker that has become available for NJTransit trains:

http://198.177.3.211/

It's kind of neat since now I can tell exactly which train is passing my window.


----------



## Ryan (Nov 13, 2013)

That's quite nice.

In addition to that one and Amtrak's, MARC has one as well:

http://www.marctracker.com/PublicView/location.jsp


----------



## Fan Railer (Nov 16, 2013)

Here's a link to the actual website: http://gps_test.njtransit.com/


----------



## jis (Nov 16, 2013)

Fan Railer said:


> Here's a link to the actual website: http://gps_test.njtransit.com/


Thanks!


----------

